# ASX trading volume data?



## SamLau (14 July 2009)

Hi All,

Does anyone know where i can find data telling me the daily volume of trade for the whole ASX200 or all ordinaries 

Thanks!


----------



## awg (14 July 2009)

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/tradingVolumes.do

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/tradingVolumes.do#Monthly


----------



## Aussiest (14 July 2009)

Thanks awg, i was after that too


----------



## gamelodge (6 April 2010)

Will not allow me to post link -- soo go here: au.finance.yahoo.com/actives?e=AX


----------

